# Viper 5901 SMALL issues that NEED to be fixed....



## sx4dude2013 (Jan 3, 2010)

hey. This is my first post. I got my 5901 installed today. I have a proximety and voice module installed. They are both giving me issues. 

#1. The voice module works it says VIPER AREMED, VIPER DISARMED, but it DOES NOT say anything having to do with REMOTE START!!! why is this??? Is it not hooked up to remote start??? 

#2. How do i adjust the shock sensor using the 2 way remote?

#3. The proximety sensor does not work outside the car. I have to but my hand in the window and then it goes off....does it just need to be adjusted??

Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

It never says anything about remote start as it's an alarm feature, the sensor just needs to be adjusted. Didn't they give you an owners manual? Nothing in the install manual about adjusting it.

http://www.directeddealers.com/manuals/OG/Viper/G5702V%202008-08web_small.pdf

I don't know why they don't give them to the buyer when by rights they paid for it.


----------



## sx4dude2013 (Jan 3, 2010)

no. it does not tell how to adjust the sensors. And the VOICE module SHOULD say when the vehical is started. "Caustion, please stand claer, valet operating vehical", and "valet engine shutdown", etc. (PLEASE DONT QUOTE ME, its something to that effect, is it possible the remote start wires arnt connected???)
* anyone kno why????? *


----------

